# New Camera??



## Trewin (Sep 21, 2015)

So my grandpa just lent me a DMC-TZ22 and said if i liked it it could be present or something. From the reviews i was reading the image quality isn't that great? i heard the zoom and the macro is good which i know is essential for reptile photography. has any one used this camera and what are your thoughts on it, any good?

If not, I'm willing to spend 4-5 hundred dollars on a good compact digital camera, what would you recommend?


----------



## baker (Sep 21, 2015)

Depends, what sort of photography are you wanting to do? Are you getting one just to take photos of your reptiles and just general stuff? Or are you after a camera to take photo's of wild reptiles while out herping? 
If you are aiming for the first option the camera you are looking at is probably enough, even just the cameras on most new smart phones will fit what you would like.
If you are more interested in the second option though I would highly recommend aiming to purchase an entry level DSLR camera. DSLR cameras are a bit more expensive to buy at first, but they are far more versatile and useful than compact digital cameras. While the compacts are good cameras in their own right, you will quickly hit the limit and in what they can do as you improve. A DSLR will serve you for a lot longer. Also don't limit yourself to buying new. There is plenty of second hand camera equipment that still works as new you can get to help keep costs down. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Trewin (Sep 21, 2015)

Yea I'm wanting to take pictures of wild herps. The reason I'm going for compact digital is because of the price, i heard that DSLR camera lenses cost as much as the camera itself once you buy all the lenses and all that. Could you recommend a good entry level DSLR? I don't really know what makes a good camera or not apart from basic stuff, i don't understand a lot of whats going on, i just need a camera that can take some good quality images.


----------



## baker (Sep 21, 2015)

Honestly for wild herps you are best off buying a DSLR to start with. While a compact may do you fine for a year or so you are eventually going to want to start taking photos that are not really possible with them. 
Yes the lens can cost a lot, but you do not need those expensive lens to get good photos. This picture I am linking I took with a Nikon d3100 with the kit 18-55 mm lens. These are both the very basic low end Nikon products and they still give fantastic results. It is important to remember though that the lens is the most important part for taking good photos. You are better off with a low end body and good lens, than a high end body and crap lens. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12027979023/in/dateposted-public/ 

Any of the entry level DSLR cameras from Nikon or Cannon will cover your needs. Both of these companies make excellent cameras, with massive ranges of lenes available. When it comes down to which company to go with its just your personal preference. I would recommend going into camera shops and talking to them and holding each model camera you are looking at getting. You will be amazed how different both companies feel to each other to hold. Personally I rathered the feel of Nikon so thats what I went with, several of my mates where the opposite and went with Cannon.
If you look around you will be able to find lens kits where you get the body and one or two lenes with it. For you I would recommend aiming for the dual lens kits. This will get you a standard to wide angle range 18-55mm lens and a zoom 55-200mm lens. They may not be the best lenes around but they are excellent starting points. Once you start to get better you can eventually look at getting more speciality lens like macro and wide angle lens. From personal experience the Nikon d3000 range is an excellent starting point. This is what I got as my first camera and it was an excellent camera to start with. 

Before you purchase anything I would highly recommend you read and watch a few reviews, along with talking to a good camera shop so that you can make a more informed choice to what will be best for you to purchase. Shop around as well so you can find the best price on what you are getting.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Trewin (Sep 21, 2015)

Alright thanks, looks like I'm getting a DSLR


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 23, 2015)

If you do get a DSLR and want to get into Macro stuff it might be worth looking into Reverse Lens Macro. Its a cheap and effective way of taking macro photos. Here's a link on what it is and how it works. 


I would also suggest getting a flash. There are plenty of flashes around that are cheap while still being effective. The camera brand flashes, while being great quality, are often very expensive. Brands like Yongnuo can be a cheaper option, that still offers the functionality that an amateur needs.

If you choose not to get a DSLR and go for a Digital Compact, then I would suggest getting one that has a manual function that allows you to set shutter speed, aperture and ISO. Learning what these three settings do and how they relate to each other is a must as well. It will make your photography a lot less hit and miss.

Mike


----------

